

Ask HN: Is my startup unethical? - guru_shastry
http://www.alumreview.com/

======
faruq88666
No. I believe it is perfectly fine. Good luck

~~~
guru_shastry
Thank you. are you an alum of a US university?

~~~
faruq88666
No, sorry

